# Cuban Black Bean Soup



## mellisas (May 4, 2006)

from a friend..l think the celentro makes it speacial

500 grams dried black beans ..soak for 2 hours 
4 cups of water 
3 cloves of garlic, crushed 
1 medium onion, chopped 
250 grams green ham on bone cut in 1 inch pieces get butcher to saw in pieces..must stay on bone..of put the whole lot in 
2 teaspoons paprika 
3 teaspoons ground cumin 
2 tsp celentro 
4 cups chicken stock 
½ teaspoon chili powder 
1 tablespoon vinegar 
salt and pepper to taste

put black beans and water in large pot. cover and boil two minutes. Turn off heat and let stand 1 hour.

remove the lid and add the rest of the ingredients, except the vinegar, salt and pepper. the beans,must be covered may have to add a bit more water. cover and simmer until the beans are tender, about 2 hours. take out the ham and digared bones. Return the meat to the pot. add the vinegar, salt and pepper. simmer fro 5 mins.

dress with mojito sauce and enjoy

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

had mojito sauce this time in cuba..poured over yucca..or served warm over salad with lemon juice

very simple

garlic fried IN butter..

the garlic is cooked till it is brown..

so it has a nutty flavor..

smiliar to the butter they pour over dal in india..
_________________

http://www.cubamaniaks.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1175


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

We have been making a version of cuban black beans which we use in various ways, 
black beans with grilled chicken and rice
black bean soup
etc

instead of white vinegar substitute balsamic

my adapted recipe goes something like this

sear or grill large chunks of red pepper and onions (cut big) over very high heat - commercial stove works best. Basically you are looking to char the outside but not really cook until soft.

take off heat and put in cuisineart (was going to say cuise it) with some balsamic vinegar. Now you have the sauce to go over freshly cooked black beans which I quick soak and then cook with lots of garlic, onions, dried oregano, and pepper until soft (throw everything into the pot with adequate water after the quick soak method and cook until tender - don't add salt until the end.

mix beans with pepper and balsamic sauce - add fresh cilantro and some raw finely chopped red onion to taste - yummy.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

What is green Ham? 
Sounds like Dr. Suess.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Mouth is watering, can remember small bowls of black beans with chopped red onions,chopped boiled eggs, chopped parsley and my Cuban Banquet chef telling us, by the grace of God, and our beans, we will get through plating the next party.


----------



## mellisas (May 4, 2006)

with chopped boiled egg...:lips:

trying that tonight..
_________________________________________

http://www.cubamaniaks.com/forum/index.php


----------

